# Not getting paid before Thanksgiving



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Uber SUCKS! This is the only company I ever worked for (in over 30 years of working) that couldn't manage to pay it's people before the holiday. Every single time the pay day fell on a holiday we got paid a day earlier. Not with Uber tomorrow. It's amazing with so much technology they can't manage to pay their people before a holiday. I guess they can't stand loosing a day's worth of interest on the billions they are collecting and keeping in their banks.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

Sorry that you didn't get paid... kinda curious how I got paid but you didn't though. Is it not all handled through the same processing center?


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I got paid today as well


----------



## Brian302 (Nov 21, 2014)

I feel you. I got paid from Lyft today but not Uber. Uber was 5 days late paying me last week ( I got last weeks check this Tuesday) This is some bullshit.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

It depends on the payroll processor and how fast your bank also processes deposits. I use a small credit union, and sometimes with holidays, even with deposits a day early, they aren't released until the following week.

I can't tell you if Uber is to blame or your bank. There are too many factors in money transfers.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> Uber SUCKS! This is the only company I ever worked for (in over 30 years of working) that couldn't manage to pay it's people before the holiday. Every single time the pay day fell on a holiday we got paid a day earlier. Not with Uber tomorrow. It's amazing with so much technology they can't manage to pay their people before a holiday. I guess they can't stand loosing a day's worth of interest on the billions they are collecting and keeping in their banks.


you don't work for Uber


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> you don't work for Uber


As far as I can tell I am - they are in full control of my economics. Period


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

DjTim said:


> It depends on the payroll processor and how fast your bank also processes deposits. I use a small credit union, and sometimes with holidays, even with deposits a day early, they aren't released until the following week.
> 
> I can't tell you if Uber is to blame or your bank. There are too many factors in money transfers.


Well, since just receiving the email with "Uber paid you" today, I am blaming uber, that should of gone out yesterday or so, not today


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah, I feel the frustration. I can say that a lot of this does fall on the bank. Like DjTim said, its hard to say if Uber or the bank is at fault, but many times, the processing times of banks are what ties these types of things up.

Uber Steve


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> Well, since just receiving the email with "Uber paid you" today, I am blaming uber, that should of gone out yesterday or so, not today


I'm sorry - I don't get this. Uber paid everyone on the same schedule, the same day for the last whatever weeks. Because of the holiday you were expecting Uber to pay a day early? If it was a day late, then I would be peeved, but it's the same day, same time, just last the last x weeks.

I'm all for *****ing about anything, but how can you ***** about this?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> As far as I can tell I am - they are in full control of my economics. Period


sorry to hear that


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> As far as I can tell I am - they are in full control of my economics. Period


You only have control when you take it. If you give it, they will take it. Good luck.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I'm sorry - I don't get this. Uber paid everyone on the same schedule, the same day for the last whatever weeks. Because of the holiday you were expecting Uber to pay a day early? If it was a day late, then I would be peeved, but it's the same day, same time, just last the last x weeks.
> 
> I'm all for *****ing about anything, but how can you ***** about this?


Uber pay is on every Thursday, which is tomorrow, which is a holiday. Most drivers are not getting paid tomorrow (again, its has been a normal business practice to pay a day earlier if payday was on a holiday) Due to the holiday tomorrow, most drivers won't get their hard earned money until Friday. That is a day late and I do have a problem with that since it's all done electronically. They could have process it a day earlier. So yes I am *****ing about a late payday


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> Uber pay is on every Thursday, which is tomorrow, which is a holiday. Most drivers are not getting paid tomorrow (again, its has been a normal business practice to pay a day earlier if payday was on a holiday) Due to the holiday tomorrow, most drivers won't get their hard earned money until Friday. That is a day late and I do have a problem with that since it's all done electronically. They could have process it a day earlier. So yes I am *****ing about a late payday


It is a courtesy to release payments early for holidays. I've worked a few places that didn't care about holidays and paid you same day, same time every week holidays or not. Most companies that don't change their pay schedule is generally due to the 24/7 nature of that said business.

I'm trying to explain to you - your pay, it's not late - it's on the same day, same time. I guess what I'm trying to say here, if the pay was late or incorrect, then I would *****. But you can't here.

One thing to remember - we aren't employees - we are independent contractors. As such we would be paid by the normal accounts payable schedule, not a payroll schedule. No company I've been apart of changes or pays their accounts payables a day early due to holidays. Some actually pay late as long as terms aren't tied to that payable....


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

DjTim said:


> It is a courtesy to release payments early for holidays. I've worked a few places that didn't care about holidays and paid you same day, same time every week holidays or not. Most companies that don't change their pay schedule is generally due to the 24/7 nature of that said business.
> 
> I'm trying to explain to you - your pay, it's not late - it's on the same day, same time. I guess what I'm trying to say here, if the pay was late or incorrect, then I would *****. But you can't here.
> 
> One thing to remember - we aren't employees - we are independent contractors. As such we would be paid by the normal accounts payable schedule, not a payroll schedule. No company I've been apart of changes or pays their accounts payables a day early due to holidays. Some actually pay late as long as terms aren't tied to that payable....


When I am getting paid on Friday, it is late. We are not classified as employees but are treated as such, which many of the lawsuits against them will prove when they win. We are employees without being classified as such, so they can operate outside any labor laws and such.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> When I am getting paid on Friday, it is late. We are not classified as employees but are treated as such, which many of the lawsuits against them will prove when they win. We are employees without being classified as such, so they can operate outside any labor laws and such.


Well - in 10 years, then you'll get your pay a day early. Good luck!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

DjTim said:


> It depends on the payroll processor and how fast your bank also processes deposits. I use a small credit union, and sometimes with holidays, even with deposits a day early, they aren't released until the following week.
> 
> I can't tell you if Uber is to blame or your bank. There are too many factors in money transfers.


I set up my uber account with PNC. They had a promotion if you did direct deposit and atleast 1 bill pay in the first 60 days $200 bonus. Unlike Uber they paid the bonus.


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

Got paid from both Uber and Lyft. Shopping tomorrow! lmao


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

Remy Hendra said:


> Got paid from both Uber and Lyft. Shopping tomorrow! lmao


Go to hell for shopping on Thanksgiving! The only thing that should be open on Thanksgiving is banks so that we can get paid our moniezzz


----------

